# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Doro 612 unlock done

## machmach

SB Serial Port (COM4), Provider: FTDI, Driver ver.: 2.8.24.0, Date: 10/04/2012
Baud rate: 19200
Release "Power on" button!
****band Processor: MT6253, HW Rev. A.04, SW Rev. A.00
Serial number: 0B89B9A64FEA4A1EA2111362A8427D3A
Testing external RAM...8 Mb
Detecting flash...NOR, ID: 00898904-00000000, manufacturer: Intel, model: M18LR256B
Flash size: 32 Mb, TOP
File system: 13.75 Mb @ 01240000
Firmware: YACHT_S11A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.YACHT-S11A_DORO612_L18EN_203_130111
Hardware IMEI: 359639043321159
Mounting system disk...#1
Security area saved to "C:\********s and Settings\Adamovitch\Mes  ********s\SigmaKey\security  backup\359639043321159_YACHT_S11A_PCB01_GPRS_MT625   3_S00_YACHT-S11A_DORO612_L18EN_203_130111.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done

----------

